# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Robert, rehabilitation robot, Life Science Robotics ApS, Aalborg, Denmark

## Airicist

Developer - Life Science Robotics ApS

lifescience-robotics.com/meet-robert

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 17, 2015

----------


## Airicist2

kuka.com/en-de/industries/solutions-database/2019/08/robert-from-life-science-robotics

----------


## Airicist2

ROBERT® - Your path to a faster recovery

Oct 16, 2019




> ROBERT is an innovative rehabilitation robot focusing on active resistive and assistive mobilization of the lower extremities.

----------

